# 1st Naked Portafilter Shot



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey, just wanted to share my 1st shot with naked portafilter.

It's on Gaggia Classic with stock basket but VST basket in en route so wanted to make sure technique is good enough.

Any comments good or bad?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seemed to run a little fast, what was the shot weight? I'm assuming you cut the first 5 seconds or so from the video? From what I could see it looks normal for a bit of a coarse grind....but a good looking shot on a bottomless PF isn't everything. Also assuming that's some pretty fresh coffee.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Show was 18g to 36g with 3 week old beans from CC.

In hindsight shouldn't have cut the video but had about 5 seconds at the start and a couple at the end (so would have been about 25 seconds).


----------

